# Medical marijuana a 'con,' U.S. deputy drug czar says



## HGB (Oct 22, 2006)

But supporters of measure say pot offers relief
MEGAN MYERS
[email protected]
PUBLISHED: October 21, 2006

The nation's deputy drug czar on Friday said proponents of the medical marijuana initiative on the Nov. 7 ballot are playing to voters' sympathies to pass a dangerous measure.

"It's a step backwards in South Dakota and a step backwards nationally," said Scott Burns, deputy director of White House National Drug Control Policy, who spoke to reporters Friday. "Do not fall for the con."

If voters approve Initiated Measure 4, South Dakota would join 11 other states that allow some medical patients to grow and smoke marijuana to help ease their medical problems. Residents of those states still can face federal drug charges.

Conditions that could qualify under the measure include cancer, glaucoma, HIV/AIDS, severe or chronic pain, severe nausea, seizures, severe or persistent muscle spasms and multiple sclerosis. The state's health department also could approve other qualifying medical conditions.

Proponents of the measure say making marijuana available to sick people would keep them from having to go to the black market for their medicine.

"We really need this for patients who are truly ill so they can have another means of release," said Valerie Hannah of Deerfield, who uses marijuana to ease the chronic pain of nerve damage.

Hannah - who served as a combat medic in the first Gulf War - said she is permanently disabled from exposure to nerve gas, and marijuana is the only drug that helps.

"I get a mild euphoria, but nothing like I had when I was on painkillers," Hannah said. "My nerves stop hurting; I don't feel the burning sensations that I get."

Law enforcement officials said Friday that they fear legalizing marijuana for use by medical patients could lead to more of the drug being used illegally in South Dakota.

"The risk far outweighs the benefits," said Minnehaha County Sheriff Mike Milstead, who opposes the measure. "There's great concern about how easily this marijuana could fall into the wrong hands."

Burns said the United States has seen a 19 percent decrease in teen marijuana use during the past three years, and legalizing marijuana for medical reasons won't help.

He said state measures such as South Dakota's are a step toward legalizing the drug for everyone, and that's not acceptable, he said.

"Clearly, [drug statistics] can't be helped by making more drugs available," Burns said.

Reach Megan Myers at 331-2257.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 22, 2006)

HGB said:
			
		

> "The risk far outweighs the benefits," said Minnehaha County Sheriff Mike Milstead, who opposes the measure. "There's great concern about how easily this marijuana could fall into the wrong hands."
> 
> Burns said the United States has seen a 19 percent decrease in teen marijuana use during the past three years, and legalizing marijuana for medical reasons won't help.
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm I'd like to see the statistics for teenage prescription drug abuse.  
or Teenage Alcohol Abuse 
Legal or illegal won't "deter" a teenager. Actually illegal would be more inticing IMHO. the ole "breakin the law..breakin the law" thing.
"The risk outways the benefits." What risks? They are already there. Weed is everywhere. Just making the people who NEED it not fear retribution for treating there illness.
I swear our federal govt. is getting pretty redundant.


----------



## Devilweed (Oct 22, 2006)

This is sad.  Simply depressing that the governemnt would deny a Veteran the right to ease her pain. Its sick.  They tried to arrest a women with brain cancer last year and like that happens all the time.  Someone who is in obvious need, is getting crap from the governemnt for their use.  Something needs to change....


----------



## ClapOnCannabis (Oct 23, 2006)

We need a marijana nation. I say we take over Poland. Thats our best bet.


----------



## Devilweed (Oct 24, 2006)

Ha, don't you think they've been kicked around enough?


----------



## Zarnon (Dec 7, 2006)

> Hmmm I'd like to see the statistics for teenage prescription drug abuse.
> or Teenage Alcohol Abuse




No DOUBT dude!!!  What 'increased danger' is this drug Czar talking about?  

We were sold a bill of goods on prescription pain medicine in that it was 'non-addictive'.  These studies were done by the drug companies themselves and have not been proven true (if anything we have violently awakened to how addicting drugs like Oxycontin really are).

I had a friend who had terminal cancer;  he was on fast acting morphine,  long acting morphine,  phenergan (nausea med), ativan (a benzodiazepine morphine activator),  and a host of other meds.

The last year of his life he could maybe walk a block.  He weighed under 100 pounds.  This a former union electrician.

He was the reason I got into growing and the best thing I ever can say about my entry is that he got a chance to get some relief (his doc said he couldn't do his medical marijuana card. Reason?  "I work for a Catholic organization").

Yes,  while I'm sure MM will be abused; so has every pain medication in existence.  That is not a reason to endorse it ,  but human behavior is not a reason to exclude it either.

Personally I do not think MJ should be equated with alcohol,  as I think it is a far more benign drug!  My rationale is based on this;

*Overdose on alcohol;*  Ultimately shut down of basic life support system including; breathing, temperature regulation (hypothermia), kidney and liver function.   Synergistic effects with benzodiazepines increase these depressive effects. 

*Overdose on pot:*  go to sleep.

*Long term effects of alcohol*

Brain:  Cerebellar dysfunction,  White matter degeneration,  abnormalities such as Werneke-Korsakoff.

Stomach:  Ulcers,  esophageal varices (distended veins from cirhosis), increased GERD (reflux disease).

Cancers:  Increase in esophageal and gastric for heavy drinkers.

Liver: alcohlic cirrhosis and hepatitis.  If you have Hep C and drink your chance of hepatic cancer vs. the gen. pop is 50x higher!  Whee

Peripheral:  neuropathy, either primary or secondary as a result of vitamin deficiency. 

Nutritional:  deficit of vitamin B12 and Folate much higher in alcoholics,  leads to neurological conditions like Wernecke-Korsakoff or megaloblastic anemia.

*Pot!*

Ummm chronic cough?  Terminal laziness?

So far risk of lung cancer same as general pop.  http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,196678,00.html


Anything else?  

The real 'con' is that pot gets lumped in with malignant drugs when in reality it's one of the most benign drugs around.


----------

